# Well, Lewis Won



## jefroman (Jun 21, 2003)

Did anyone see the fight?
I personally think that Lewis didn't deserve to win.
He came to the fight out of shape, he looked slow in the ring, etc.
I also believe that if the cut over Vitali's eye didn't get as bad as it did, the fight could have gone very differently.  Maybe even resulting in Lewis getting KOed.

Does anyone else think that Lewis didn't deserve to win?

Jeff


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw the fight and I agree completely.  I always admired Lewis until the interview after the fight.  Clearly he was fading from the fourth round on, but he spouted off like he was winning.  I always thought he had more class than that.  

:soapbox:  I say- REMATCH!

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *I always thought he had more class than that.
> 
> :soapbox:  I say- REMATCH!
> ...



Lennox Lewis has never had class.  Sorry folks.  He is a heavyweight champion during a weak era.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## celtic bhoy (Jun 22, 2003)

Lewis only starting shooting off his mouth to take away the fact that he knew he was losing.  

All this "I'm british" talk is just rubbish, it is just a way of getting in the history books. He fought for Canada in the Olympics and has always lived and trained in America during his pro career.

He's only fought good fighters  on their way down. He struggled against Mercer, Tucker and Holyfield. Also Tyson had'nt really fought anyone in years. If they was all at their peak, Lewis would have probably been stopped by them all including Klitscko.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Lennox Lewis has never had class.  Sorry folks.  He is a heavyweight champion during a weak era.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *


I meant class in his interviews.  In the past, he always seemed (when I've seen him) to be respectful of his opponents and truthful about his strengths and weaknesses. No more, it seems.

You're absolutely right about this being a weak era for heavyweights.  I havn't seen any good up-and-comings either.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jun 22, 2003)

Dr. Vitali Klitchko kicked Lewis' behind.  Lewis came in out-of-shape and is lucky that he didn't kiss the canvas.

Peace,


----------



## pesilat (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought it was classy of Lewis to help Klitchko up after the two of them went down (I think it was the 3rd round). Lewis extended his hand so Klitchko could hook around it, then he helped pull him back to his feet.

In the interview, afterwards, though, Lewis was an arrogant jerk.

I think Klitchko would have won if it hadn't been for his eye. He might have been able to win in spite of the eye. But I think the doctor made the right call when he stopped the fight. As such, I think it's proper that Lewis won. A TKO is a TKO. In this instance, it's no different than a lucky punch KO'ing someone when they're clearly on top of the fight overall.

I do think that, overall, Lewis is the better technician. If he'd actually prepared for the fight (instead of relying on ego), I think he could have won it hands down.

I understand that he only had a couple of weeks to prepare ... but that goes back to the ego thing. He should have realized that he wasn't in any condition to get into the ring with anyone and not accepted the match.

I'd like to see a rematch. But I'm not sure how much of a fight it would be. I think Lewis would take it more seriously next time and really prepare and, as I said, I think if he prepared, that he'd win.

One caveat, though, is that I don't watch much boxing. I've only seen Lewis fight once before and I'd never seen this Klitchko fight at all (I have seen his brother fight once). But in the fight last night, it looked to me that Lewis was a better boxer overall - he was just not in good enough shape to go the distance (if it had gone the distance).

Mike


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 24, 2003)

Lewis got owned in the ring.  Everyone saw it.  Bad part on the official.  Gurantee Lewis won't give another rematch, although he claims he'll fight if the money was right.  Take that royal stick out of your *** and act like a champion.  Lewis was fat, lazy, and a lucky fighter.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 24, 2003)

Yes, if Vitali Klitchko wouldn't have suffered those mean cuts, Lennox Lewis would have definitely lost his titles. Lewis came in out of shape, overweight, and was taking some hard *** shots. You could tell he was dragging.

The ringside doc did the right thing by stopping the bout because of those cuts over Klitchko's eye were bad. Damn, it looked like hamburger! At least Klitchko showed that he has some big *Cojones* by wanting to continue despite those nasty gashes. That big paluka has my respect.

As far as Lewis goes, he was classless after the fight by not acknowledging Klitchko's effort and the fact that he, Lewis, was pretty much getting his *** kicked by Klitchko. It reminds me of a few years ago when an aging Julio Cesar Chavez took on Oscar De La Hoya and took a severe, bloody beating, but, was still not willing to give Oskie his proper due.  Classless... :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 24, 2003)

BTW, I especially liked Chris Byrd's diatribe at the post fight press conference when he confronted, and called out Lewis to fight him. Lennox was probably thinking man shut the F___ up and get off of me...  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Box Out 2003 (Jun 25, 2003)

i had vitali ahead on all the rounds but one on my card. the fix was in for the doctor.


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 25, 2003)

I didn't see the fight, but klitchko needed 60 stiches!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 27, 2003)

A couple more good thumps to the eye and he may have popped it.  It really is amazing what an oversize ego can do to your training.  Do you think Lewis just didn't bother to get ready for the fight because he thinks he really is that damn good or because the Dr. wasn't known to have much "heart" in some of his previous bouts?  I gotta say that after that fight and especially after Klitchko's reaction to the TKO no-one can say the man has no heart.  I'd love to see Lewis and Vitali have a rematch or Lewis and little brother Vladmir go at it.

Lewis acted like a punk. Pure and simple.


----------

